# Non slip paint?



## That would work (16 Sep 2019)

I want to use non slip paint for my workshop floor. Put off by the price of buying it I'm thinking it can only be sand and paint mixed. Has anyone done this?


----------



## Rich C (16 Sep 2019)

You can get non-slip additives for paints / epoxies. You could try adding one to floor paint. Probably a bit finer than standard sand you'd buy.


----------



## That would work (16 Sep 2019)

I was thinking of using play sand, assuming it is quite fine.


----------



## flying haggis (16 Sep 2019)

silver sand (possibly also sold as play sand ) but i think it is finer


----------



## mbartlett99 (16 Sep 2019)

The stuff sold by International and Awlgrip use pumice. Can't see why a fne sand shoudn't work just as well though.


----------



## jimmy_s (16 Sep 2019)

Sand works. 

Remember my uncle using it on the deck of his boat and it seemed to work fine.


----------



## GarF (16 Sep 2019)

Another option is to add something soluble and crystalline when the finish is beginning to gel. Once fully set you wash it away leaving a nice rough surface. Sugar works well on small boats and is easy to repair when it wears down.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (17 Sep 2019)

In a busy bar we used to put silicon carbide grit into the varnish on toilet doors - you could tell by the skinned knuckles which clown had punched holes in them.


----------

